# Best method to back up important data especially Pictures and Videos



## ajayritik (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a huge collection of Personal Photos and Videos. Most of these I have been burning recently on Verbatim Dual Layer DVD. However recently read somewhere that it's better to upload these online rather than taking backup. So which among the following is the best option to back up data.

*1. External HDD
2. Online Upload
3. Burning on DVD (Single Layer or Dual)*

As mentioned this will be primarily for Personal Photos and Videos. Since will access this in the future anytime I don't want to get into a position where I lose these. I think Drop Box looks decent option but not sure about the security. Also if external HDD is an option what if it crashed should I have to use two backups then one in Internal HDD and the other in External HDD.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 17, 2013)

Back it up on an Online Web server , as well as any thumb drive.
Chances of mechanical devices failing are likely to happen.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't worry about security, drop box security is good enough.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope to get more responses on this one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

Cloud backup is recommended always 
u can opt for any of them google drive,dropbox etc etc


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 17, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Hope to get more responses on this one.




*Dropbox* and/or *Box* both are storages on the cloud,with good security aspects.Free Back-up capacity may be 5GB for each one,not sure...please confirm friends.


----------

